# VW Passat B6 bi-xenon bad brightness??



## xman123 (Dec 15, 2007)

On my passat B6 2007 I have original bi-xenon system but before some time one xenon bulb stop to work and I ordered new 'OSRAM D1S COOL BLUE 66240 CBI' bulbs because I need best possible lighting but now, if I good remember, it is a lot lot worse than before, now for me look like some newer cars with standard halogen bulbs have better lights than me with bi-xenon bulbs and also with this expensive osram bulbs!!! Also I must note that this new bulbs I using more than 100 hours and now need to be best possible brightness!

I don`t know what can be problem, I also ordered one more set of this expensive osram bulbs but again I have same result...

On this car is not easy to replace this bulbs and now I don`t know what to do....

If I good know with vcds is not possible to adjust brightness for xenon bulbs, that is possible only for halogen bulbs?

I hope that somebody know what can be problem....

Thanks.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

have you considered maybe your lens is fogged up?


----------



## xman123 (Dec 15, 2007)

I don`t know, for me don`t look like it is fogged....I need to clean it or?

This bulbs really working bad, very bad and I don`t know what to do...


----------

